# Pulseaudio and Skype

## dansou90

Here I am again with a new problem. I've got problems getting skype to work with pulseaudio. When I change pulseaudio to debug mode, I can see these and similar messages in /var/log/messages:

```
Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels(6) failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Failed to set hardware parameters on plug:surround51:0: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Looking at profile output:analog-surround-51+input:iec958-stereo

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Checking for playback on Analog Surround 5.1 (analog-surround-51)

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Trying surround51:0 with SND_PCM_NO_AUTO_FORMAT ...

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Managed to open surround51:0

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels(6) failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Trying surround51:0 without SND_PCM_NO_AUTO_FORMAT ...

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Managed to open surround51:0

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels(6) failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Trying plug:surround51:0 with SND_PCM_NO_AUTO_FORMAT ...

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Managed to open plug:surround51:0

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels(6) failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Trying plug:surround51:0 without SND_PCM_NO_AUTO_FORMAT ...

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Managed to open plug:surround51:0

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: snd_pcm_hw_params_set_channels(6) failed: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Failed to set hardware parameters on plug:surround51:0: Das Argument ist ungültig

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Looking at profile output:analog-surround-71

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-mixer.c: Checking for playback on Analog Surround 7.1 (analog-surround-71)

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Trying surround71:0 with SND_PCM_NO_AUTO_FORMAT ...

Sep 10 20:04:24 daniel-pc pulseaudio[3518]: [pulseaudio] alsa-util.c: Managed to open surround71:0
```

...and so on. I really don't know what's going on and I really want to use skype in Gentoo. I can use it in Windows though, that's no problem.

And the strange thing is: When I start up skype, then I can hear the startup sound. When I issue a test call, I can hear something clipped until it goes silent. Also my internet connection suffers then, which is perfect otherwise.

P.S.: My system is a Fujitsu Lifebook A530 with Gentoo x86 ( Kernel 3.3.8 ) and multiple desktop environments (Gnome 3.2, KDE, XFCE, LXDE and Enlightenment). I preferably use the enlightenment desktop.

----------

## dansou90

*Bump*

I still need some help here...

----------

